
U.S. Imposes Sanctions on 11 Chinese Companies over Human Rights - baylearn
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/20/business/economy/china-sanctions-uighurs-labor.html
======
baylearn
Could be of interest to HN, as many tech companies on the list:

“The list of sanctioned companies includes current and former suppliers to
major international brands such as Apple, Ralph Lauren, Google, HP, Tommy
Hilfiger, Hugo Boss and Muji, according to a report by the Australian
Strategic Policy Institute, a think tank established by the Australian
government. The group cited the websites of the sanctioned Chinese companies,
which mentioned their financial relationships with major American brands.”

